# Old Model Railroader Magazines



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Is there any market for older Model Railroader magazines? I have quite a few mainly from the 80's to early 90's that are just sitting on a shelf in my studio. I checked ebay but didn't see much movement so thought I'd ask here. I'm ready to part with them even if it means the recycle bin. Thanks for your thoughts and Merry Christmas!!

Richard


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Since I bought the "75 Years of Model Railroader" DVD last year, there's no need for old hard copies of the magazine. The only exception might be if you're copying plans and want the best sharpness (the images in the DVD aren't super-sharp, for a variety of reasons). Like you, I have several boxes of MRs sitting in the garage. I thought of taking them to one of the train shows, but that's more trouble than it's worth. On the other hand, as a print guy I hate to just throw them in the recycling bin. So I dunno...


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't think there is much value other than looking for some inform. from earlier years if you were in Ho and N gage trains. 
We tried to get rid of our old ones too.. Some back as far as 1951. We even bundle them up as one years bundle for trains show around here for 1 buck a bundle. Not much sale for them. Same as train box's. Starting to use them to start the fire Pit.


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

What I do is go through any issues more than 1 year old and tear out the articles that may interest me in the future. Usually mechanical or electrical. I file these pages in itemized folders. The rest I chuck. Maybe I'll get that DVD and chuck the folders also. 

Wayne 

Knackered Valley Railroad 
Long Island, NY


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I've been thinking of scanning mine and archiving them digitally by article rather than date. Unfortunately, the issues you're talking about are not old enough to be especially valuable, so you'll likely get only a buck or two apiece. My suggestion would be to find a local club and donate them. If you assume they're worth a dollar apiece and you've got 200 issues, that's a $200 donation that you may be able to deduct from your taxes.


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Instead of throwing them away, The next time you guys go to the Doctors, Dentist of other visits, leave some in the waiting rooms, its a great way to get new people in the hobby,


Jethro


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd box them up and ship them to RailPub or a similar outfit. Yeah it will cost you a little to ship them and you won't get anything for them, but someone may buy them from RailPub and find then useful. Leaving them at the doctor's office is a damn good idea as well.


----------



## Ted Nordin (Feb 27, 2008)

I took mine to VA Hospital in Tucson. Many of our age group appreciate yesterday. Ted


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, doctor's office sounds like a great plan. A few years ago my dentist was gonna have someone build him a garden railway. But then three kids and college tuition came along and his modeling days came to an end. Probably woulda been a good modeler, judging by the fine work he does on my teeth.


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the great ideas...the donation to Dr's offices is a very good one.

Hope everyone has a wonderful and Merry Christmas!!

Richard


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

If you have a copy of the May 1969 issue, i would be interested in that issue. 

Bob C.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I had them back to the early 50's. Had to give them away to get rid of them!

Don


----------

